# What do you think?



## jimdoc

Think he's selling silver for platinum price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260472859916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I can't believe people would bid that kind of money without
doing a little homework.
Jim


----------



## lazersteve

There is no weight listed. I'm fairly certain the bracelet is 95% silver.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc

I did an Ebay search for 950 mexico and all the
hits are for silver items. You think the bidders
would at least do that. Somebody is gonna be
unhappy and poorer,but they will have a nice
silver bracelet.
Jim


----------



## dick b

I think it's an intended scam. The seller knows what it is. He's sending it out Priority Mail with no insurance offered. He also says in two places that no returns will be accepted. Let the buyer BEWARE!!! The crooks are out in full force.


----------



## oldtimmer

Even though he states that no return accepeted, If it is not as advertised, then you file a claim against the seller via PayPal and if you can prove that the seller did not deliver as advertised, then PayPal will get the money back from the seller and refund it to the buyer.

I have a current dispute going on. Purchased one pound that also list it as 19 items. I received the 19 items, but it is short of the one pound mark. I weighed it and can olny come up with 12.3 oz on my scale. Seller said tough luck. You got what you purchased, but perhaps my scale is not calibrated. Will see how PayPal looks at it.

I saw this item a few days ago, and wondered about it. Too much money for me to even think about it.


----------



## oldtimmer

Ok, How about this one for the experts. I do not know what all of the letters stand for, but perhaps someone does:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180410501917&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is this truly dental material/metal?


----------



## metatp

Even if you win the dispute with paypal, you still lose. Most of the time you have to pay to ship it back. I had a dispute about some DVDs I bought for exercise (not me, my wife. I like my round shape). They were fakes. Not what was in the picture. The guy said it was from US, but the item came from China. Paypal wanted me to ship it back to China before receiving credit. I told them i would if there was a US address. No such luck. Bottom line, I did not receive credit. I was able to get him kicked off ebay, but I am sure he is back on with a new user name.


----------



## Harold_V

oldtimmer said:


> Is this truly dental material/metal?


Ney is a (US) supplier of precious metals. You may have good fortune contacting them for a description (composition) of the shown pieces. If you can read them, the code is there. I can't make it out. 

Harold


----------



## qst42know

I found this on the web for contact info perhaps they can tell you more.

http://www.ceramco.com/prod_alloys_cb.shtml#17 

Don't bet the farm on it but their [Ney G-Cast] alloy may be a candidate for a match.


----------



## jimdoc

Wow! $2,125.09 for the silver bracelet.
Boy somebody is going to be upset when they 
get it tested.
Jim


----------



## dick b

Boy, wouldn't it be interesting to be in the same room with the buyer when he finds out the truth? Talk about your reality shows! 

I don't think he has a chance of getting his money back and with no returns accepted clearly stated twice on the auction, I doubt that Ebay will do anything. If the seller gets his funds first, before the buyer can lodge a dispute, how can ebay get him a refund. 

I really feel sorry for the buyer but I think he got himself in too deep trouble.

dickb


----------



## eeTHr

"950 Platinum Bracelet"

If the seller doesn't ship a 950 platinum bracelet, then the item itself was never sent.

Switching items does not constitute delivery of the advertised item.

No delivery = No pay.

I don't see how there could be any question about that.


----------



## patnor1011

eeTHr said:


> No delivery = No pay.
> I don't see how there could be any question about that.



ebay.
you have to pay first, then you get whatever you bought.


----------



## eeTHr

patnor;

I understand the sequence.

The question seems to be "is it justifiable if the buyer gets a silver bracelet instead of a platinum one."

What I'm saying is either the seller ships what he advertised, or it's fraud.

If it was paid by paypal, they should return the buyers money if it's not platinum.

If he used a credit card, they will give a chargeback.

The title of the sale stated "Huge 950 Platinum Bracelet," and that's what it should be shipped.

In other words, if the seller doesn't deliver a 950 platinum bracelet that looks like the one in the picture, then _he didn't deliver the item_.


----------



## patnor1011

yes. but it depens on what coverage paypal provide. it ws something like 500$ no? I had few episodes with paypal but everytime i was right and got my money back. buyer will get back his money if it is not platinum. however it will be probably hard as he will be forced to prove that it is not platinum...


----------



## eeTHr

patnor;

I've never used PayPal, so I don't know if they have a maximum coverage or not. It would be kind of dumb to buy anything that exceeded the maximum coverage, though.

Yeah, proving it's not platinum would be interesting. I guess an appraisal document might do it.


----------



## Anonymous

Copied from the eBay police blotter.



UK Man Convicted in Counterfeit Scam

Davut Turk, living in the UK, raked in tens of thousands of dollars selling expensive jewelry and ornaments on eBay over the past two years. Although described as silver, the products were actually made of brass. Turk's lucrative scam, which netted him approximately $70,000, was exposed when a customer complaint led to raids on his home and a nearby storage locker. Mr. Turk was recently convicted of 30 offenses relating to trade descriptions and the use of counterfeit hallmarks. Officers found more than 200 pounds of fake silver items, ranging from rings and necklaces to candelabras and salt and pepper shakers. Turk was ordered to pay close to $10,000 in court fees and fines. eBay and PayPal investigators assisted law enforcement in an ongoing basis over the course of several months. They were able to assist investigators trace the funds received for this scam as Mr. Turk used PayPal to accept payment from his victims.


----------



## Noxx

He made $70'000 and had to pay a $10'000 fine... Nice deal.


----------



## dick b

Here's an update.

Ebay item # 260472859916

Auction ended Sept 24

The seller has no other items listed and has not received feedback from the buyer.

I would think by now the buyer would have received the bracelet and had time to check it out and post feedback?

dickb


----------



## patnor1011

heh... he opened a dispute with paypal I think :lol:


----------



## dick b

Ebay is real good at hiding their customer problems from the people trading online. They want everyone to think that buying on ebay is great and safe, but its far from the truth because there too many people that use ebay to make a fast buck and have no qualms about falsely representing what they are offering. Thats why they have the dispute resolution. I'm convinced that the seller KNEW that the bracelet was silver and thats why he made it real clear that he would not accept any returns. He probably used an electronic tester and it came back as Platinium, so he use that as his reason for calling it platinium. The problem was that the buyer didn't know what he was buying!
BUYER BEWARE!!!

Dickb


----------



## Chumbawamba

eBay is a joke. I haven't used it to sell anything in years (too much hassle, crappy software, worse policies, etc.) I haven't even used it to buy anything in a long while. And I no longer even bother to look for stuff there anymore. As far as I'm concerned, eBay jumped the shark a long time ago and is only useful now for pointing out how a mass auction site should not be run.

Since I boycott eBay I can't claim to know how it is currently, but when I was using it actively it was pretty clear to me they would not take any serious action against their high volume sellers. I'll spare the gory details, but I once got screwed on a power supply from an electronics recycler in Texas. Talk about unscrupulous, unprincipled, and uncouth, but suffice it to say I went to war with these idiots and won (through PayPal, eBay proper as useless...as expected). And despite an obviously poor track record (1 in 10 feedbacks was negative) eBay would not shut them down because they obviously produced significant revenue for them--they had something like 20,000 transactions as of the time I bought from them. This is why eBay can't be taken seriously. For all their fluff and bluster about a safe marketplace, it's anything but, and eBay makes a farce out of that claim by their own (in)actions.


----------



## dick b

Well folks here's your answer!
Buyer
i,ve lost 81.08GBP with this transaction Buyer: vredinaaa ( 155) Oct-21-09 02:00 
Huge 950 Platinum Bracelet Used Old No Scrap (#260472859916) US $2,125.09 View Item
Seller
A+++ Super Great Seller: jeeperjon ( 31) Oct-15-09 16:01 
-- (#260472859916) -- View Item 

BUYER BEWARE!!!!!

I figured that the buyer would be the one thats left holding the empty bag.

dickb


----------



## jimdoc

How much is 81.08GBP in US dollars?


----------



## dick b

I converted it and it was $132.28
Something doesn't seem right!
dickb


----------



## jimdoc

Maybe that was how much he lost on shipping or insurance if he got refunded the purchase price.
Jim


----------



## patnor1011

it is funny that people who were cheated, got money back want others to step to the same trap by giving positive feedback. :evil:


----------

